# Got request from another state



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

It's first time it's ever happened but I got A request for A address that was 12 mins away. I got to the address an called the passenger an at that time they informed me that they were in Virgina and I'm in Indiana. Has this ever happened to anyone else? An the passenger rudely hung up on me.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> It's first time it's ever happened but I got A request for A address that was 12 mins away. I got to the address an called the passenger an at that time they informed me that they were in Virgina and I'm in Indiana. Has this ever happened to anyone else? An the passenger rudely hung up on me.


No, but wondering if Uber will ding you for another cancellation regardless.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> No, but wondering if Uber will ding you for another cancellation regardless.


I didn't cancel the passenger canceled after finding out where in two different states so ill b OK on that


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I emailed uber support after this happened just to inform them of this so they can fix what the issue was. Idw to get more of these wild goose chases


----------



## Jacknightrider (Apr 15, 2016)

I would have just waited at pickup address then cancelled. $6.40 for you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> It's first time it's ever happened but I got A request for A address that was 12 mins away. I got to the address an called the passenger an at that time they informed me that they were in Virgina and I'm in Indiana. Has this ever happened to anyone else? An the passenger rudely hung up on me.


Coming soon : UBER INTRADIMENSIONAL !

Uber has partnered with CERN for trips that will be out of this world.









* brought to you by Dancing Shiva productions Ltd.llc.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Jacknightrider said:


> I would have just waited at pickup address then cancelled. $6.40 for you!


The prb is Indiana stopped cancelation fees. I'm pissed about that to. But I guess they stopped it while ago. I don't ever get cancelation fees. Only when I'm in Chicago I get cancelation fees


----------



## Jacknightrider (Apr 15, 2016)

Hehe reminds me of Stargate's portal wormhole


----------



## Jacknightrider (Apr 15, 2016)

I always hide and cancel for the following jobs,

-Train stations
-Shopping centres
-1km away from home Pub call outs
-Mcdonalds 
-City centre hotel to hotel jobs

I just send a text sorry mate I could not find you then cancel and collect fees.

Uber does not care, as long as they get a cut. Over here cancelletion fee is 8$ so Uber gets $1.60

We have a local pub where I live that the people do not go further than 3km to get home so I just wait and cancel. Lazy gits can walk back in less than 10mins.

At $1 AUD a km, I aint going out of my way for bogan drunks.


----------



## Geo la (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope you waited 5 min before calling.. =P


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

The rider was prob zooming around on the USA map, not knowing that the request would go to where the pin was. Or they were doing it for kicks.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> It's first time it's ever happened but I got A request for A address that was 12 mins away. I got to the address an called the passenger an at that time they informed me that they were in Virgina and I'm in Indiana. Has this ever happened to anyone else? An the passenger rudely hung up on me.


Yes. When pax search for locations by name they are shown results from at least all over the country.

I am in NJ and had a pax calling my asking when I'd be there. Turns out they were in Tenessee. They had been searching for the name of the pizzeria they were at. They were also hammered so little details like the state didn't stick out at them


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's happened to me before. Sometimes the gps gets stuck on their last location. Other times they type an address and tap the first suggestion without actually reading the details first. I'm in Iowa and have had requests that were actually in Illinois, Florida and D.C.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

There's no more cancelation fees in Indiana anymore so I get screwed everytime there's a cancelation.. I wouldn't complain if I was getting cancelation fee. An the issue was the address she was telling me she was at was the same address I was at when I got to pick up spot. But in different state. Idk how pax could make that mistake.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> It's first time it's ever happened but I got A request for A address that was 12 mins away. I got to the address an called the passenger an at that time they informed me that they were in Virgina and I'm in Indiana. Has this ever happened to anyone else? An the passenger rudely hung up on me.


Never for a different state ... but got a request for a Houston pickup once, 180 miles away ... I'll be there in about 3 hours ... and your starting fare is $600


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

had a pax accidently put the wrong destination address in, going from the airport to their hotel, they were staying at the Four Seasons in Denver, but accidently selected the Four Seasons in Doha. Not sure how they did it, I pointed it out, we all got a good laugh. We discussed how to calculate that fare, I mean mileage, airfare, car rental in Doha, my return airfare.........or do I just charter a Jet?


----------



## Jacknightrider (Apr 15, 2016)

Maybe they wanted UberChopper?


----------



## Super dUber (Jul 31, 2015)

They dropped the pick up location pin a state away. That's how. Same thing happened to me in the same state but 2 hours away.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Like Undermensch said, when you type in an address in the address bar lots of addresses from other states pop up and they just selected the wrong one. Easy to do.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I have not had out-of-state pings but I have had riders put the wrong information in as to where they are to be dropped off. Probably 3 at the most gave me out of state drop-offs. Of course I verified and 2 were going to Dulles from MD. The other guy was dead tired and did not want to go to Philly from MD


----------

